

Stack Overflow is down - napsterbr
http://www.stackoverflow.com

======
reg29
I just had a small panick attack when I realized what a mediocre (not
productive) programmer I would be without SO. Then I had bigger panick attack
thinking about that small panick attack I just had. What do we do if SO
disappears today ? Is there some kind of mirror somewhere on the Internet?

~~~
napsterbr
There is an offline version / dump data you can download and browse.

[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/cc-wiki-
dump/](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/cc-wiki-dump/)

------
tlarkworthy
shame its not a weekday, its a legitimate excuse to bunk off (barely).

[http://xkcd.com/303/](http://xkcd.com/303/)

------
pauljforyt
Google cache to the rescue!

